# Whirlpool microwave turntable motor keeps burning out



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi I have replaced the failed turntable motor in my over the range Whirlpool Gold Series microwave and both time it has failed within one day of use. What can be causing this?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What size dish are you heating?

Possibly too much weight?

Under Warranty?

ED


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

The microwave is a few years old and nothing heavy is going on the turntable. I'm not finding any answers on the web about this problem. I'm hoping there is another component in the motor circuit that I can look to replace cheaply to stop the motors from burning out. I can understand one motor failing within 1-2 days but two seems like too much of a coincidence.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

are you buying OEM motors? The market is flooded with junk parts. Check your voltage at the motor as well. A loose wire could cause surge also. Check wiring to your board if your voltage is good


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Check for a start capacitor that has failed and over charging to send too much start power.

There might not be one on a small motor, but you never know until you check it's schematics.

ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

They are low wattage motors with super low gearing. The gearing occupies more space than the actual motor does.
No start capacitor.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

I would verify that the correct part has been applied. These things all look the same. Or maybe you just got a couple of duds? Then verify that there is no issue with the wheeled base that the platter sits with the drive spline out. Good lock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

